
I Don't Care About My Linux Window Manager - jcastro
https://octetz.com/docs/2020/2020-08-30-window-manager/
======
txutxu
I'm using fluxbox since... can't remember... 200x. It just works for me. Does
not get in the way.

No CPU issues, no ram issues, no effects issues. And has notifications.

The customizable menu, which allows includes, which also I can update via
scripts/cron, is pretty useful.

A very custom fluxkeys helps for all my needs.

Regarding stacked layouts, I only use: 2 windows horizontally or 2 windows
vertically (independently on each screen). Related snippet from my
.fluxbox/keys:

    
    
        Mod4 o :ArrangeWindows
        Mod4 i :ArrangeWindowsVertical
        Mod4 p :ArrangeWindowsHorizontal
    

The thing I have spent more time doing for fluxbox, was my custom theme, I did
it using Gimp + vim, and all themes I did try had little details I didn't
like. It's just another folder in my dotfiles since then, like 6 years ago.

Totally resonate with the title.

I use the computer to do stuff... and fluxbox is one of my stack choices.
Don't like to constantly do stuff just to be able to do stuff.

------
mikece
What percentage of Linux users similarly don't care about their window
manager? I know Linux users split off to their own distro/tribe for all sorts
of technical and aesthetic reasons. I kinda wish there would be a
consolidation of effort behind one stack if for no other reason than to give
macOS and Windows a proper challenge. Perhaps with the Evil IBM acquiring Red
Hat the "last free distro standing" behind which everyone can rally could be
Debian/Ubuntu? I'm fine with that.

